# [RECOVERY] ClockWorkMod Official "TOUCH" recovery v5.8.1.8



## doktaphex

*LETS GET THE FORMALITIES OUT OF THE WAY*

*1. I did not build this, it is the official CWM touch recovery from the CWM website.

2. If you brick your device flashing this, I am in no way responsible.

3. If you brick your device flashing this, I am in no way responsible.

4. Please, follow all steps very carefully, especially the actual flashing step.

5. I have personally flashed this without issue.

6. THERE IS CURRENTLY NO VERSION OF CWM FOR THE PRIME THAT SUPPORTS EXTERNAL SDCARD STORAGE. USE THE INTERNAL MEMORY FOR ALL YOUR FLASHING NEEDS.*

CREDIT: KOUSH FOR HIS AWESOME WORK

So, you want some lovely touch based CWM recovery on your device?

METHOD NUMBER 1: The Fastboot! - NO NEED FOR ROOT
Come right this way you fearless young chap.

http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager

*download the tf201 touch recovery, version 5.8.1.8*

Now, switch off your device, then hold volume DOWN and the power button together until your Prime shows the RCK screen.

At this point press volume down. This will take you to the options of which fastboot is one.

Switch to fastboot mode by pressing volume DOWN (It's the USB symbol, but you knew that already else you wouldn't be here) then press volume UP to select the option.

Connect your USB cable now, if you haven't already.

Next you need to open a command prompt/terminal window and cd to where you have downloaded the .img

Next type: "fastboot -i 0x0b05 flash recovery recovery-clockwork-touch-5.8.1.8-tf201.img"
without the quotation marks.

Once the flash has completed (the screen will sit with a full blue bar doing nothing) you can reboot to recovery as per normal, but now you will have the wonderful touch recovery.

METHOD NUMBER 2: The blob!
CREDIT to Striatum_bdr

- download the img file
- rename it as blob file with a more simple name for example cwm_touch.blob
- open Terminal Emulator on your tablet, then:
$ su
# dd if=/"path to blobfile" of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p4 (REPLACE "path to blobfile" with the path to where you have saved the file).

You're done.
Reboot, the blob file will be flashed at boot (same as kernel).

METHOD NUMBER 3: The Terminal noob!
CREDIT to darksiiide

It is also available via ROM Manager, for a fee.

*!!!HUZZAH FOR KOUSH!!!*
I hope you all enjoy.

My recommendation would be to do a fresh backup of your ROM as soon as you boot into the new recovery, just in case.


----------



## doktaphex

I thought that it was about time that this info was here also. I'm sure most of you already know, but it's nice to have a reference close to hand sometimes.


----------



## wideopn11

Will this recovery work for the tf300?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## Striatum_bdr

wideopn11 said:


> Will this recovery work for the tf300?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


Are you unlocked? I didn't catch the info that tf300 have an unlock tool.

If yes, and if partitions are exactly the same (I mean in dev/block hardware way) perhaps it could work but if I was you I wouldn't try.

If no: no way to install it.


----------

